# Calling DICE ipod users...



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

I have had the dice unit for 3 days and its awesome. 
but..
When I get in the car in the morning it takes a long time for it to load up initially but the rest of the day it loads right up. 
Anybody have similar problems? I do leave it in the car all the time, it never leaves my glove box.


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Calling DICE ipod users... (German Toys)*

anybody?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Calling DICE ipod users... (German Toys)*

it may be more of an ipod issue than a Dice issue
I've noticed progressivly longer boot times for the newer ipods


----------

